# Cruze Diesel LED Headlight Issues



## DeezulCruze14 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey guys new to the forum so I'm not sure if I'm in the right spot or not, but I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze diesel that has been through 5 sets of LED headlights. Luckily they've been warrantied everytime but im not sure why they are going out. Ive tried 3 different brands (all with fans) and ive even covered up my daylight sensor on the dash so the lights run at full power all the time (because I was told by the parts house LEDs mess up when dimmed). Has anybody else had these issues? Thanks!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Isn't there a DRL fuse you could pull instead? 

That's what I did with the HIDs in my Cobalt.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

I've had Cougar Motor brand LED headlights in my CTD for 50k miles with no issues. Get them on Amazon for under 50 bucks.

-Aaron-

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DeezulCruze14 (Jul 23, 2019)

NUMBER2 said:


> I've had Cougar Motor brand LED headlights in my CTD for 50k miles with no issues. Get them on Amazon for under 50 bucks.
> 
> -Aaron-
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Did you have to do anything to disable the DRL feature?


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

I did not, it's just plug and play. I'll take a pic this afternoon when I get home if you'd like.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

Here's what it looks like plugged in.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

youre blinding everybody with that poverty setup


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

boraz said:


> youre blinding everybody with that poverty setup


Agreed.

To the op, you've spent hundreds of dollars on cheap diodes glued to a piece of plastic and branded as a 'headlight' that clearly DO NOT WORK. You could have spent $250 on parts and retrofitted your lights properly that would function 300x better than what you've got now and not cause a hazard to everyone else you're sharing the road with.

There is no such thing as a good quality LED bulb, they are all poorly manufactured pieces of crap. You could shave a carrot to fit an H11 keyway but it doesn't mean it should go there.

If you're set on LED then buy a set of Morimoto MLED projectors and install them into your housing. 

And you CAN defeat the DRL mechanism. Simplest way is to run a relay setup (note you'll want a capacitor on the signal side of the relay to deal with the PWM).


----------

